# skid steer good deal?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not really sure if you can get a decent looking good running skid loader for less.

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/hvo/5062417581.html

Concerns:

1: Owner says it has Continental diesel, not Cummins. I know they share some parts and technology.

2: dont know how high itll reach. wonder if itll be able to put a 2nd layer of bales on a 32" high trailer?

3: dont want big skid steer because of cramped work space. Specs say lift cap is 1,200. Spear + avg RB probably close to 1,000lbs. Hoping it'll handle that??? Or will I need rear weights, lots of tippy feel to it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Better check what engine is in that. Doe those have the continental? Those are expensive to rebuild and hard to get parts. Also, not sure what the lift cap on that one is. With an 1840 a big round bale will be all it wants...Those case machines dont have the best lift capacity...


----------



## tom-ky (May 30, 2011)

Here are some specs. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCQQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.colemanequip.com%2FSpecSheets%2F1835C.pdf&ei=7-CGVaLzI4f-yQTVyIeABQ&usg=AFQjCNGBfMP4ctf_vghgBZggOk9LB2wfvQ


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I saw a much nicer, albeit higher houred, grey cab 1840 sell at an auction Friday for $5500.

I can't see $7000 for an 1835 being a good deal.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You might just need more than a few weights.
I just went through this with a 3000lb lift on an S300 Bobcat and 15 bale grapple for small squares. In order to get it stable with 70 pound bales it required 300 pounds of weights and filled tires in the back. Almost 700 pounds of weight and I could still flip it pretty easy. It isnt exactly the same but you get the idea.
I firmly believe in overkill when it comes to equipment. It sounds as though, with this machine, your margin of error is too tight for my tastes.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Not a terrible price for a case but it is a small machine. 1845c case will do most what u want and still be nibble.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking at craigslist results centered on Philadelphia (and under $9000), I like these better.

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/5021812680.html

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hvo/5040851245.htmlclearly a typo. Should be 763

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hvo/5055270105.htmlAdmittedly not my favorite.

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/hvo/5068409822.html


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

That loader is too small for what you want to do. The maximum lift capacity on a radial arm boom, like that Case has, Is reached when the load is about chest height. As the load is raised above that point the safe lift capacity goes down. Not sure how Case figures lift capacity but the standard is 1/2 the tipping load. The tipping load is the load required to tip the loader. A boom system like the NH and JD reach their maximum tipping load when the boom is all the way up, but the radial arm booms reach it at a much lower level. So you might say the loader will lift 2400 lbs and it might if the load was close to the boom, but a bale is sticking out, in your case, 4 ft which changes the geometry.

You should look for a loader with a minimum of 2000 lift capacity. Granted that may put you into a larger frame loader, but the larger frame loader will also lift higher and can probably stack two bales like you want.

We took a new L216 out to a customer who had a L150. 1600 for the L216 and 1500 for the L150. The L216 was radial arm and the L215 parallel lift system they have used for years. He had a 5 x 62" round bale he wanted to lift. He stabbed it in the center with the 216 and just brought the rear end up when attempting to lift. The 150 would lift the bale clear of the ground barely but he could still maneuver it. The difference is where the maximum lift capacity is reached.

It is not just a matter if it will lift it. it is a matter if it will lift it safely.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't at all feel safe loading round bales with that thing, and it's not gonna have the capacity to lift them up high like you want. Another thing is those narrow frame loaders can tip sideways as well if you have uneven ground.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used a 763 bobcat for years loading hay and it fits the bill very well, I wouldn't want much smaller of a machine though.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would say a 763 would be marginal. An 8XX would be much better..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

An 1835C is supposed to have a Teledyne gas engine in it unless it has been repowered. We have a number of 1835Bs around and 1000 lbs of 5x6 round bale is all they can get off the ground. They handle 2 500lb 2x3 squares just fine. I personally would prefer a B over a C version. Sounds like you would be better off with an 1845C.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I would say a 763 would be marginal. An 8XX would be much better..


I won't disagree with that. We have an 853 and I'd rather not go smaller. It could be done, especially with weights and or foamed tires, but not for stacking very high.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so here's a larger unit. Looks stronger. 51 HP cummins diesel. 
http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/hvo/5073899284.html

Just so y'all know: a very good customer of mine uses a 1840 with pallet forks to unload my truck. 
Thing looks like it's not even breaking a sweat.

Remember, I can't do a BIG skidder because it won't fit in the barn. Or it will fit with only a few inches margin of error. Not really into knocking out a barn post. 
I only need to set 1 layer on floor on flat side and one more layer on top on flat side, so high loading is not critical. It would be nice if it'll load 2 layers on trailer.

Just as a side note, I demoed a Bobcat Toolcat, everyone told me it would be a POS and unable to pull a wet noodle out of a kittens ass, but it lifted the bales easily and was more stable than I thought and the 4 wheel steering and AC cab was great!! I .Just can't afford one of them.


----------



## Westcliffe01 (Feb 16, 2015)

Unless you are familiar with working with them, the maintenance can be a headache. Farm I work on is unsuitable for wheeled skid loaders because of the soft wet clay. A tracked vehicle may be an option, but that comes with much higher maintenance. A loader or Telehandler is the right way to go for handling and stacking round bales and is not likely to cost any more money. They ride on much larger wheels than a skid loader and usually have all wheel steering so tear things up less too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Westcliffe01 said:


> Unless you are familiar with working with them, the maintenance can be a headache. Farm I work on is unsuitable for wheeled skid loaders because of the soft wet clay. A tracked vehicle may be an option, but that comes with much higher maintenance. A loader or Telehandler is the right way to go for handling and stacking round bales and is not likely to cost any more money. They ride on much larger wheels than a skid loader and usually have all wheel steering so tear things up less too.


Again, I'm working in a barn with a 9' ceiling. Yeah, I'd like to have a 120HP ASV on steel tracks, but it won't fit!
Gotta think as small and powerful of a package as I can get.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> An 1835C is supposed to have a Teledyne gas engine in it unless it has been repowered. We have a number of 1835Bs around and 1000 lbs of 5x6 round bale is all they can get off the ground. They handle 2 500lb 2x3 squares just fine. I personally would prefer a B over a C version. Sounds like you would be better off with an 1845C.


I thought so, too, but if you look at the far right side of the chart at this link, you'll see case "1835c diesel" 
http://www.colemanequip.com/CaseSkidSteerLoaders_HistoricalData.asp


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Looking at craigslist results centered on Philadelphia (and under $9000), I like these better.
> http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/grd/5021812680.html
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hvo/5040851245.htmlclearly a typo. Should be 763
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/hvo/5055270105.htmlAdmittedly not my favorite.
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/hvo/5068409822.html


The first one I contacted the seller a few days back. We are trying to make a deal.
The 763 isn't bad...can't stand going to Philly for anything, though. 
The other 2 are pieces of crap.
I'm not buying a skid steer with 6,000 hrs on it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Jd I have an 1845 with a couple hundred pounds of counterweights on the back. With our 5x6 bales it does the job but it requires a well experienced operator. I would think with your size bales a machine of this size would be very good. It will do alot of things a 1835 won't and be safer handling bales too.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The first one I contacted the seller a few days back. We are trying to make a deal.
> The 763 isn't bad...can't stand going to Philly for anything, though.
> The other 2 are pieces of crap.
> I'm not buying a skid steer with 6,000 hrs on it.


Like a lot of equipment, I'm usually more concerned with evidence of maintenance than the hour meter reading. They aren't always right anyway.

There were several far more crappy that I didn't include 

Btw, PaMike will attest to this, those 555s may not look so good anymore but they are far more advanced than you may give them credit for.

What size door will you be using to access this barn? (I seem to recall 8' wide) And are there any interior posts?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I would say a 763 would be marginal. An 8XX would be much better..


I'm gonna say it's better than marginal. I bring two bales in from the field at a time and have had no problems lifting 1 ton pallets of feed off my trucks.

I stack 3 high in the barn with it as well JD so any of them along that size I think will work great for you and they're light enough to haul on the trailer with hay to unload at delivery location.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The first one I contacted the seller a few days back. We are trying to make a deal.
> The 763 isn't bad...can't stand going to Philly for anything, though.
> The other 2 are pieces of crap.
> I'm not buying a skid steer with 6,000 hrs on it.


I would be less concerned with hours and more concerned with condition. I have seen many skidsteers off large dairys that are in good shape because they have a good PM system.I have seen low hour homeowner machines that havent been greased since they left the dealer.

Also, on many skidsteers its a piece of cake to change an hour meter. Machine rolls in the shop with 5K hours and rolls out with 2K hours thanks to a $200 used dash. Look at condition and throw hours out the window.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Like a lot of equipment, I'm usually more concerned with evidence of maintenance than the hour meter reading. They aren't always right anyway.
> 
> There were several far more crappy that I didn't include
> 
> ...


YOU GOT IT! Those old NH machines might be ugly but they are workhorses. I have an L785 for my farm machine. Stacks 3 high dry bales and handles silage bales no problem. Simple and reliable PLUS vertical lift. I have had many chances to sell the L785 and run an LX/LS and even an L175 on the farm. Couldnt bring my self to do it...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That 555 has a weight kit on it, for lifting ( not digging ) that old girl will get it done. If times get hard here there will be a lot of equipment leave before the old ugly 555 does.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I was talking to a NH salesman one time about those gray market tractors that were basically a knockoff of the old 60's Ford tractors. I think they were farmtrac or something. We basically came to the conclusion that one of the asian companies should copy the 90's ford/NH skidsteers like they did with the tractors and start reproducing them. A basic low cost machine would be a hit. Of course now with the Tier 4 emissions that isnt possible....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That 1840 would be a considerably better choice that the 1835C. I believe all the 1840s have a 3.9 Cummins in them. They are pretty much a narrow version of an 1845C.

The official Case parts catalog shows gasoline and diesel engines for the 1835C. I learned something.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

I vote for the radial lift for stability. Yes the load moves front until it is at about truck bed height but then it comes back as you lift higher. The vertical lift machines the load is at the furthest point front at full height. Great for dumping a bucket into a high truck, not so great for stability. I may be biased our skid steer herd includes A Case 1835, 40xt and SR210. I think an 1835 or 1840 will have enough lifting power for moving 4 ft bales up to 1000 pounds. The 1835 has its limitations due to its short wheelbase, but its that short wheelbase that make it the go to loader in tight spaces. Add weights to the rear if they are needed for stability. And respect how dangerous these little, powerful, and useful machines can be.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> YOU GOT IT! Those old NH machines might be ugly but they are workhorses. I have an L785 for my farm machine. Stacks 3 high dry bales and handles silage bales no problem. Simple and reliable PLUS vertical lift. I have had many chances to sell the L785 and run an LX/LS and even an L175 on the farm. Couldnt bring my self to do it...


Yeah I probably should gave bought that 785 from Messicks. Thing was trashed an seeping, but it still ran.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That machine wasnt bad in the world of skidsteers....Its amazing the abuse and lack of maintenance many machines get...


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

My brother has the SR220 I've loaded out of the field 5x5.5 on my gooseneck and he loaded a semi. Love it but bit bouncer than my fel. If it would fit your barn that is the machine I would want


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nitram said:


> My brother has the SR220 I've loaded out of the field 5x5.5 on my gooseneck and he loaded a semi. Love it but bit bouncer than my fel. If it would fit your barn that is the machine I would want


Probably more than I can afford. Trying to get something around 7 grand.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I'm gonna say it's better than marginal. I bring two bales in from the field at a time and have had no problems lifting 1 ton pallets of feed off my trucks.
> I stack 3 high in the barn with it as well JD so any of them along that size I think will work great for you and they're light enough to haul on the trailer with hay to unload at delivery location.


That's exactly what I'd like to do as well. Does that one have foot controls?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How about John Deere S250 skid steer?

Havent read too many good reports on the 200 series skid steers.

Found a JD 250 with a grapple bucket, standard bucket and about 3000 hours for $8,000


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> That's exactly what I'd like to do as well. Does that one have foot controls?


Sure does and I really like them, lots of people don't but we also have a 333e Deere with pilot controls and I prefer the foot petals.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> How about John Deere S250 skid steer?
> Havent read too many good reports on the 200 series skid steers.
> Found a JD 250 with a grapple bucket, standard bucket and about 3000 hours for $8,000


Which series of 250?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I decided to spend a little more. I'm now at a budget of 14K. I don't want to be, but once again, I've gone and looked at 8K skid steers and honestly, there's not much meat left on the carcass.

I decided to take on a big snow removal customer for the skid steer, too. I have 2 power angle blades and a snow bucket. Should work very well since its a planned unit development with roads, park spaces, etc.

Here's where I'm at:
1: CASE 40XT 2800hr cab HVAC $14,000 good matched tires 
2: 2000 John Deere 240 1800hr cab HVAC $12,500 good matched tires
3: 2010 CASE 410-3 1800hr cab heat $14,000 good tires
4: Bobcat S185 4500 hrs cab HVAC $13,900 good tires
5: 2012 CASE SR200 7400 hrs cab HVAC $13,900 ok tires.

****6: JD260 3745 hrs cab HVAC $15,900 2 speed transmission
I know those machines are all over the map, but they're all between 56-70 HP. 
Most machines are within 3 hour drive (one way).

Case 40XT & 410-3 has 19.1 GPM, Bobcat S185 16.5. JD240 only 14. 
case Sr200 has most HP/TQ and displacement on engine and has 22.5 GPM but has lots of hours and I heard new CASE skids are not what the old ones were.
Deere 260 has a lot of power and GPM at 21.5 looks like new machine. Doubt dealer will drop to 14k, but it's possible. Haven't heard much good about older Deeres

Any thoughts?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I would eliminate any over 4000 hours. If you have a commercial contract you need a good dependable loader and I would think you might want to get more such jobs that could justify a better loader. Have you changed your mind on the size of the loader you can use since you included the JD260? GPM is not that important for what you are going to do with it. The larger the loader, the larger the cylinders are and the more GPM you need to maintain the lift speed. If you are planning on doing a lot of work with external hydraulic motors than the GPM is a big deal.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not know the details of what I am about to say. Someone with more experience will confirm or deny.

I was considering putting steel tracks on our BobCat 863. A retired skid steer mechanic advised me against doing so. He said the drive motors on rubber tire skid steers would not hold up to tracks, or constant pushing. He said the tires acted as protection. He said a skid steer was originally designed to load a bucket and walk with it. He advised me not to use a grader blade like a dozer.

My cousin was looking for a small dozer. Deere calls their small skid steers "compact loaders". Cousin said he did not want another skid steer. Deere said their skid steers now had heavy duty drive motors, that they would hold up to constant pushing. In general the mechanic said a skid steer with factory tracks was designed with drive motors that were much better than the drive motors of old.

Just throwing that out there in case working snow under a constant load makes a difference on what machine other members suggest.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The 40XT would be my pick for the Cases. Simple and tough. 410-3 would have a better engine than the early 410s but more emission junk I think. I have no interest in the SR or SV Cases yet. If I were you I would be looking for a wider wheel base loader than the 40XT or 410-3. Something like 60XT or bigger or 430 or bigger. If you wish to go with Case.

Pushing snow will not hurt the drives on a skid steer. I've had the drive motors apart on 2 1835B Cases, and aside from slight particle damage on one motor the internals looked like new with 1000's of hours on them. The problem was worn leaking seals on the output shaft of the motors.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

Our 40xt has been a great loader for over 5000 hrs. The cab area is tighter than the SR series and some like the excavator style handles and some don't. Check out the cab doors and imagine if you will be able to get in and out with the door on and the attachments you will use. Does the loader frame need to be lowered completely? All of our loaders are ROPS only because we use them for daily chores and are in and out a lot. Plus dirty glass hinders visibility. But if you are going to be spending a fair amount of time moving snow, a cab would be welcome. After a couple hours in sub 20 degrees the knees get a little stiff sitting in a skid loader.

We have had to replace the shaft and seals in the hydro motors. There is a spacer between the bearings that some weren't hard enough and the bearings loose preload after thousands of hrs, and allow the shaft enough room to leak hydro oil past the seal into the chain case. When the hyd oil level drops and the drive case is over full this is likely the problem. At 2800 hrs this may not have come up yet. It's not a huge bill but not a $75 fix either. 
On the plus side the Cummins 3.9L is a fantastic motor, no turbo or emissions junk to complicate things, just great reliable power. In tight spaces the 40 xt is fantastic, a little long compared to our 1835 but an excellent 1500 lb loader.


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

Before we bought our SR210 we were looking at 430's and were advised that series 2 was preferred to series 3.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great feedback thanks.
I did forget to mention some things
Need to be under 6' wide
Needs to be under 7' tall
Need to be able to use hydraulics to run a sizable mower. Ideally a 7' bobcat brushccat twin spindle cutter for smaller fields, meadows, under trees and some rough lawns.
Move round bales
Plow snow.

Higher the GPm the better. Would love to find one with hi flow.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 6ft wide limitation is going to be the killer. A large medium frame loader, 2000 lb lift capacity, will probably work but for what you want to do, you need a large frame loader which will push you closer to 76 - 78" wide. With the larger loaders you get power and hyd flow with a larger hyd oil capacity to help keep the oil cooler when running mowers like you have listed. I have never seen a happy owner that purchased a smaller unit than what was required for the job. If the width limitation is because of your one building, then could you continue to use what you are using now in that building?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The Case 435/445/450/465 show a 73" width, 430/440 are 66", 410/420 I know are 60". Pretty sure the 40XT is 60", 60XT/70XT are 66" and bigger XT would be the 73". Looks like high flow hydraulics were an option starting from the 40XT on up. Not sure about the XTs but only the 430 and larger models had the 2 speed ground drive option.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Case 40xt uner 5' wide. Some of the others are wider than 6'. Can go wider than 6, but not 7'


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Here are my thoughts.

1: CASE 40XT - A little on the small side but MIGHT be doable...Good engines.
2: 2000 John Deere 240 - I dont like these machines. They feel like a tank. Heavy and cumbersome.

Some guys really like them. I wouldnt hesitate to buy it if YOU like it. Engines are dependable and cheap to repair
3: 2010 CASE 410-3. Series 3 are better, but still a bad rep. A little small, and engine is big $$$
4: Bobcat S185 -Dont know much about bobcats....
5: 2012 CASE SR200 Emissions skidsteer?? Hours are too high to consider....

Did you look at any NH machines like an LS180,LS185B,L180,L185?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike, haven't found any NH machines with my specs, but I'm not opposed to almost any brand. 
I like the CASE 40XT, too. 
Curious to see if dealer with Deere 260 will come down to 14k.

Local dealer getting with me today about another bobcat, too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been to two industrial auctions in the last few months and there have been some nice low hour skidsteers in there. The last one had a sub 1000 hour Terex tracked skidsteer in mint shape with brush protection package, owner retiring, it only fetched around 15,000$.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Going to look at 873G with cab HVAC and a Bobcat backhoe tomorrow. Not hi flow.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

case 430 1800hrs. Cab HVAC, but don't know if it has hi-flow yet. $15k
Can anyone tell by picture if it has hi flow?
I see outlets on the right side and a set of outlets on the left, so I was thinking it did.
I know tires are pretty shot.


----------



## Westcliffe01 (Feb 16, 2015)

A set of tires for my Bobcat loader backhoe would be one of the most expensive "repairs" I would have to do on my machine...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD, a high flow version of what you have pictured will have a switch in the lowest space of the switch panel to select standard flow (21gpm) or high flow (31 gpm). Picture of the switch panel would show it. As many auxiliary circuits as it has it would seem likely to be a high flow.


----------

